# Competition Question



## dlee (Jan 2, 2014)

I am looking into entering some BBQ contests in my rookie season. I have a question:  What is the average size of the area assigned to a competitor. Is it 10 x 10, 20 x 20, etc? Thanks all for your help.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 2, 2014)

It mostly depends on the site... a bigger site means bigger areas...  Think mainly they would be something like 20 x 40 or so....  I've done a few where you only have the room for your easy up (10 x 10)


----------

